# 56 Gallon Overcrowded?



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, first post here (aside from my introduction post). I had a question regarding the amount of fish allowed in a tank. I know the general rule is 1 inch of fish per every gallon of water, but I heard there were special rules for angelfish and whatnot. Maybe someone can answer my question. Here is a rundown of my population: 4 Angelfish, 3 Albino Corys, 3 Tiger Barbs, 1 Neon Tetra, 1 Gourami, 1 Rubber Lipped Pleco.

Attached is a photo of the overview of the decor in my aquarium.

My question is: Am I getting overcrowded? I am figuring this much for each of the fish: 6 inches per angelfish, 2 inches per albino cory, 3 inches per tiger barb, 2 inches per neon tetra, 5 inches per gourami, 10 inches for rubber lipped pleco. So that would be a total of 55 inches. 

Am I figuring correctly for the size of each fish? I don't plan on purchasing any more fish but I want to make sure I am okay right now.

Thanks for any and all feedback.


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am new here as well so all you experienced people please correct me if what I say is wrong. From my limited experience the Gourami is possibly a fin nipper(depending on which one it is) and angels don't like that. Also the Neon will nip as well and is better suited for a larger group (ie 5 to 6 if not more). As the angels get bigger they will end up dining on your neon or neons if you get more. The cory's would probably also do better with a couple more as well. I cannot comment as to whether you are overstocked or not.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a really useful web site that I got from others on this forum: AqAdvisor - Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor.
You always have to crank in your own judgment, but it was quite helpful to me!


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

All tetras should be kept in groups of 6 or more. Gouramis are unpredictable and some won't nip, some will. And that looks like a 20 gallon, not 56 gallon. If it is a 56 gallon, your tank is not overstocked


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

No you are not overcrowded. But your tetra does need to be in a school. He is lonely...


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

deman3 said:


> From my limited experience the Gourami is possibly a fin nipper(depending on which one it is) and angels don't like that. Also the Neon will nip as well and is better suited for a larger group (ie 5 to 6 if not more). As the angels get bigger they will end up dining on your neon or neons if you get more. The cory's would probably also do better with a couple more as well. I cannot comment as to whether you are overstocked or not.


Thank you so much for pointing this out. So far no troubles but I had been considering more neons but I wanted to be sure I wasn't overcrowded first. The fish have been getting along quite well for almost a year now. The neon and the angelfish were a risk I was willing to take which is why I only got one at first. 



DKRST said:


> Here is a really useful web site that I got from others on this forum: AqAdvisor - Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor.
> You always have to crank in your own judgment, but it was quite helpful to me!


Thanks for the link. I will check that out right away.



ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> And that looks like a 20 gallon, not 56 gallon. If it is a 56 gallon, your tank is not overstocked


Definitely a 56 gallon. The dimensions of the tank are 30"w x 18"d x 24"h. The picture makes it look smaller but it is a column style tank so it is taller than most tanks of its size.



Blabomb said:


> No you are not overcrowded. But your tetra does need to be in a school. He is lonely...


Ok perfect, I just wanted to be sure before I go adding more fish for the neon. So far the angelfish hasn't been a problem and I read in more than a couple places that if they grow up together that they are usually friendly to each other. Maybe if I add about 6 more neons it will ensure there isn't a problem. The Gourami hasn't been nipping at any other fish. They all seem to get along pretty well and I don't know if that's because of all the hiding places or not. So far no trouble and I have had this setup for almost a year now and no troubles with the fish attacking or nipping at each other. 

Thank You for all the responses.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I think you have serious problems waiting to happen. Rather than go into all that, may i suggest you have a read of the profile on each of the fish you have (all are in our profiles), and I think you will see what I mean. Profiles are accessed from the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page, or in posts if the exact name is used it is shaded and is a link to the profile, example Tiger Barb.

While things may seem fine now, they may not be to the fish. Compatibility is key to establishing a health community, and of far more importance than stocking guides. 

And, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum. Glad you joined.

Byron.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad I joined, too. Thank you Byron. Which profiles are you suggesting I take a look at? Or are you saying I should look at all of them? I noticed Albino Cory is not on the list...


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

Tank looks nice! I opted for the long tanks when I get them instead of the tall as it looks like yours is. The larger surface area gives more conductive to oxygen exposure. Thus will hold a few more than a smaller surface area.

The neons are shoaling thus like larger groups to school in and be healthy. Schooling also limits their aggressiveness. They become more docile and happy. 

I would do only one or two Angels as they can get aggressive during breeding. The barbs love to nip at angels appendages. Watch them and if aggressiveness occurs exchange two of them for some neons.

The Pleco will likely outgrow your tank after a while, or not live as long. The Pleco will also increase the oxygen demands of the tank. The Barbs can and do become nippers so both the Neons and Angelfish may be targets in the future.

If you are prepared to watch for these problems and take action as needed then you will do ok with current stock. Except the neon needs a school. I personally would not add more fish to that size tank. Especially with the Pleco in residence.

That is my experience with these particular types. And I used to breed them for the fish stores where I used to live.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bluebirdnanny said:


> Watch them and if aggressiveness occurs exchange two of them for some neons.


When you say exchange. Do you mean to the pet store? Does petsmart or petco exchange or take fish if i wanna take them in? Ive never heard them doing this.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

phluid13 said:


> Glad I joined, too. Thank you Byron. Which profiles are you suggesting I take a look at? Or are you saying I should look at all of them? I noticed Albino Cory is not on the list...


I would look at several of them, in particular angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare), Tiger Barb, Neon Tetra, Gourami [not sure which species this might be, all of the common ones are here], Cory. Albino cory is not a distinct species, it will be either an albino Corydoras aeneus or perhaps C. paleatus. C. sterbai albino is another but not as common. A fish store selling "Albino cory" is most likely C. aeneus.

If you have any questions from what is in the profiles, by all means feel free to ask. I just didn't want to repeat so much of what's there, others get tired of my saying it.;-)

Byron.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

phluid13 said:


> When you say exchange. Do you mean to the pet store? Does petsmart or petco exchange or take fish if i wanna take them in? Ive never heard them doing this.


 
Petsmart nor Petco will exchange fish unless bought from them, you have a receipt, and its within their 14 day grace period. 

However, if you can find a quality fish store (that sells strictly aquarium products and fish) most will take in unwanted or problem fish and sometimes will give you store credit. I know one of my two local fish stores offers a % of their retail price as store credit for "trade ins". 

I agree that the neon and the cory need more company...more so the neon than the cory. As far as the neon being nippy, the chance of nippiness is lessened when in a group of 6+. 

I personally dont think you are overstocked, but as with most things in the fish industry, everyone has their own opinions and experiances.

Good luck, and welcome to TFK!!!


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

phluid13 said:


> When you say exchange. Do you mean to the pet store? Does petsmart or petco exchange or take fish if i wanna take them in? Ive never heard them doing this.


Both of my local Petland stores do exchanges for me. I usually get my fish from them and often get them from one and if its a problem for some reason I take it back to the other. I have never gotten any grief and they are always very helpful. Unfortunately I have only one LFS that isn't big box that I have found and they are rather expensive on everything.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

deman3 said:


> Both of my local Petland stores do exchanges for me. I usually get my fish from them and often get them from one and if its a problem for some reason I take it back to the other. I have never gotten any grief and they are always very helpful. Unfortunately I have only one LFS that isn't big box that I have found and they are rather expensive on everything.


Okay. I just figured out that LFS means local fish store. Had to stare at it for a second. Lol. I'll try around the area and see if I can find someone. I don't want to cause any of these fish grief.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/how-use-tropicalfishkeeping-com/acronyms-10151/

You said you din't know what LFS meant so I figured you might be "in the dark" on some of the other common abbreviations on the site. Hope this helps you a little bit


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Byron said:


> If you have any questions from what is in the profiles, by all means feel free to ask. I just didn't want to repeat so much of what's there, others get tired of my saying it.;-)
> Byron.


I never tire of it. Repetition is the mother of retention! ;-)


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> I never tire of it. Repetition is the mother of retention! ;-)


Rubber mallot method. Keep banging it in until it sinks in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

Blabomb thanks for the secret decoder:lol:


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Petland...I wont shop there for personal reasons...they SELL puppies that come from puppy mills. I have only went inside a Petland twice in the last 10 years bc someone asked for my opinion...and both times I could smell the parvo in the air from the puppies and could just see the diseases and irritants the puppies had...the kittens werent much better. I assume their fish, reptiles, and small animals are probably safe as they most likely get them from quality breeders as they are quicker for death if from bad breeders. 
I wont even purchase animal products from them, I just refuse to support their desire to support puppymills.

Sorry, off topic, but I felt the need to post it.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have a petland in my area so that solves that problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

I deal only with "Tropical Fish" and Aquarium kept stores. I don't deal with the multi pet stores. They normally don't know enough about fish when they deal with so many animals. Best to deal with the "experts". Grocery store types have fish departments but workers may know nothing about fish care. You will see many dead and diseased fish in stores like that. If you ask about cycling the tank and they don't tell you what you find here or look at you like huh... check elsewhere. One clue is recommending a Pleco for a 10 gallon tank....NO NO!!

Go in one and ask lots of questions on breeding, water temp, suggested minimum tank size, etc. Write down answers if you can't remember. Come here and ask same question or check fish profiles here. This will give you a clue of weather a place knows it's stuff. Then you can ask about store credit, exchanges/swap out of fish policies etc.


----------

